# pension credits



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*Does anyone know the ins and outs of applying for shares of an ex spouses' pension credits? *


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you provide more information please?


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Auld, My Canadian divorce was about some 10 yrs ago, and I was told that I would need to apply for ½ share of my ex's pension credits for the years that he was working when we were married. This is not part of a divorce settlement, and is something which is applied for 'as and when' - I suppose that's because one of the two could die before pensionable age. Ive not applied before as Im still 10 or more years shy of retirement, and Im outside of Canada right now.
The laws and rights for pensions seems to change every few years - just recently I heard from an English couple here in Athens (who receive a small Canadian pension) that I must go after my Canadian pension - since I lived there more than 20 years, married working and raising Canadians!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> Well Auld, My Canadian divorce was about some 10 yrs ago, and I was told that I would need to apply for ½ share of my ex's pension credits for the years that he was working when we were married. This is not part of a divorce settlement, and is something which is applied for 'as and when' - I suppose that's because one of the two could die before pensionable age. Ive not applied before as Im still 10 or more years shy of retirement, and Im outside of Canada right now.
> The laws and rights for pensions seems to change every few years - just recently I heard from an English couple here in Athens (who receive a small Canadian pension) that I must go after my Canadian pension - since I lived there more than 20 years, married working and raising Canadians!


There seems to be two issues here.
1. Your share of your husband's Canada Pension Plan.
2. Your own entitlement to Old Age Security Pension.

1. Is your husband 60 years of age and retired? Both are requirements to receive CPP.
You should read number 4 of Getting Divorced about your rights to part of his CPP.
2. For your OAS, you are not entitled until age 65 and you should apply 6 months before that age is reached.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks! The ex took an early (semi) retirement... but I dont think he will have touched his cpp yet - but lives off profit from his rental properties. neither of us are near the retirement age... so your info helps me to know that Ive no need to 'rush'. will certainly do some reading on that link, and review the situation in another few years - as its prudent to keep up with these things to avoid 'surprises'!


----------

